# E-lvt



## Andre (1/4/14)

$59.45

Quick click the power button for 3 times to turn ON/OFF
Variable wattage - can be adjustable from 3.0W to 15.0W (in 0.5W increments)
Variable voltage - can be adjustable from 3.0V to 6.0V (in 0.1V increments)
Check battery level, voltage, resistance and wattage
Low battery, low resistance and short-circuit warning
Voltage indicator: Lower 3.6V (red), 3.6-3.75V (yellow), Over 3.75V (green)
Locking function for "+" &"-" buttons
The maximum time for inhale once is 10 seconds
Power supply: you can recharge the mod with attached USB cable, or you can take out the 18650 battery to charge
Charging indicator: The LED indicator is ON when charging, and turns off automatically after fully charged
510/eGo threaded connector
Brass contact
Powered by single 18650 battery (battery sold separately)
Can be used as a mobile power bank
With LED flashlight
Water-resistant, shock-resistant and dust-proof

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (1/4/14)

hmmm not bad

the idea of owning a 'box' mod is still not appealing to me yet.


----------



## Hein510 (1/4/14)

would love one!!!


----------



## johan (1/4/14)

Cute toy


----------



## Gizmo (1/4/14)

Awesome find. Where's the link to order!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (1/4/14)

Gizmo said:


> Awesome find. Where's the link to order!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


For some or other reason the link refused to paste in the original post. Here it is:
http://www.fasttech.com/products/1411/10007702/1668903-e-lvt-variable-voltage-wattage-apv-mod


----------



## Silver (1/4/14)

Super for outdoors or people needing it to be rugged - on building sites etc


----------



## BhavZ (1/4/14)

That looks like a pretty rugged device. Wonder if it is waterproof


----------



## Andre (1/4/14)

BhavZ said:


> That looks like a pretty rugged device. Wonder if it is waterproof


See the last bullet point in the original post....Finesmaster please note.


----------



## BhavZ (1/4/14)

Matthee said:


> See the last bullet point in the original post....Finesmaster please note.


Water resistant is not waterproof

Most people advertise things as water resistant as they do not want liability even though a device is waterproof


----------



## Andre (1/4/14)

BhavZ said:


> Water resistant is not waterproof
> 
> Most people advertise things as water resistant as they do not want liability even though a device is waterproof


Thou doth protest too much. Unfortunately I don't have a direct line to the manufacturers, I can only give the info the web site provides.


----------



## BhavZ (1/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Thou doth protest too much. Unfortunately I don't have a direct line to the manufacturers, I can only give the info the web site provides.


LOL

Thanks @Matthee


----------



## annemarievdh (1/4/14)

Is the E-lvt the same as this


----------



## Andre (1/4/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Is the E-lvt the same as this


Yip, looks exactly the same.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jimbo (1/4/14)

I've found this You Tube video on the e-LVT. 
??


----------



## Andre (1/4/14)

Jimbo said:


> I've found this You Tube video on the e-LVT.
> ??



Thanks, @Jimbo.


----------



## annemarievdh (1/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Yip, looks exactly the same.



Thank you @Matthee


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/4/14)

Matthee said:


> See the last bullet point in the original post....Finesmaster please note.



Noted... @BhavZ pulling a Gizmo and looking at the pictures only and not reading...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/4/14)

I know there was a posting on this device somewhere else but can't find it... @vaalboy a Mod for us fishermen and it has a light for dark slipways in the early winter mornings!



EDIT: Found it and moved!


----------

